# Mid-game quotes



## warrior-of-hope (Dec 20, 2006)

Have you guys any quotes from when you've been gaming that were funny or just plain weird?

Not a great example here but when playing a guy with necrons he kept going on about how his lord had never died and was so lucky. He hadn't attached him to a squad so i positioned my demolisher blast so it got him and it splatted him, failed his wbb[i didn't think it would get one but he said it was in the faq so i let him roll anyway] and his mate look at him and laughed then said "asta la vista baby"


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

"Motherfucker!" - General, random, often used just because. Curse your bad luck or his good, your own blunders or his genius. Said fast, one word.

"Alright, but if you win it's only because..." Usually whenever a rules question is decided, or a questionable die result is kept

"Noooo, not Lasty!" Lasty is the straggler with a boltgun who's the first to go from enemy fire. Called Lasty because he's usually in the back of the group. His cousin Firsty usually heads up the team and is there to absorb range-snipes, but in most cases, it;s Lasty who goes first.


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

"I'll be back...": My Necron Lord Khamuun Ra, who has never, ever, _ever_ been dead at the end of a game. He's almost beyond rationality in his ability to make Phase Shifter saves and WBB rolls. His current record is seven successful, and almost successive, WBB rolls in the one nine-turn game. He also holds the mighty honour of being the only miniature I have ever seen to make an opponent break down without ever actually doing anything proactive. Then again, a five and two sixes in three consecutive WBB attempts with a Phylactery would do that to most people. Or, it could be my habit of humming the Terminator theme music each and every time he gets back up.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

My most used mid game quote is either

'fuck that' or
'what a wanker he is'

In general my luck is terrible against all the better players of the club, and great against the not so good players. 
Especially as my first army is guard, which lends no favours to anyone.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

"Ow! Fucking spiky bitz."

Or

"Ow! Fucking DE helmets."


----------



## Prophaniti (Jan 24, 2007)

'MnAAAARRRRGH!!!' *Waves fists at sky*

Whenever a run of bad luck fails to just. go. away.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

How could i forget--

When someone is focusing on looking up a rule or checking range or line of sight just get behind them and yell "WAAAGH!"


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

"ROLL A ONE BITCH" usually what I say when a: shooting terminators or b: getting shot


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

*FLAME ON!* or *SIXES!*


----------



## Wrath of Khaine (Dec 29, 2006)

I find that when something critical happens to my army, I tend to yell out "Oh Bitch-Bastard!"

And if I'm playing a rules lawyer or plain asshat, and I make a critical kill or penetration roll, I usually blurt "Right in that Anus, Yeah!"


-Khaine-


----------



## pacmanswang (Jan 28, 2007)

"ha ha fuck you" from me to spooky and vice versa whenever we play each other drunk and something fails to hit/wound/turn up. you get the picture 8)


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

uberschveinen said:


> Or, it could be my habit of humming the Terminator theme music each and every time he gets back up.


Lol, that is f'in classic Uber! :lol: :lol: 


The only thing I have a tendency to mutter in games is when the dice are completely against me. My opponents always find it hysterical whenver they hear me say "for fuck's sake" or the always classic "fuck me pink"


----------



## NecronNidMarine (Jan 25, 2007)

"WHAT THE FUCK!!!! HOW DOES MY TANK ALWAYS DIE!?!?!!?"
-attributed to Daemons R Us whenever his ill-fated tank dies yet again to a carnifex,zoa or lascannon.....without the tank firing a shot :twisted: 
i love zoanthropes and lascannons


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

*falls to the ground on knees and raises hands to the air* "POOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUEEEEEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee............."

Cry of "god damnit" for NecronNidMarine


----------



## BeAst (Jan 26, 2007)

I usually wish people face/shin/mind cancer when they roll well. Or tell them I'm trying to kill them with my mind.


----------



## Jeridian (Jan 4, 2007)

I generally try to get Warhammer rules in 40k and 40k rules in Warhammer to be annoying.

"You can't see, their 3" into woods."
"Your Knight needs a Last Man Standing test"
"My Huntsmen are Infiltrating."



> In general my luck is terrible against all the better players of the club, and great against the not so good players.


Aha, got to remember that one. So you'll be in the middle ground then.


----------



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

Ha ha ha ha ha! Nothing can stop me now!.................................................................... Owe pish! Well that's, that buggered isn't it?!


MarzM


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Against my brother's ork infantry:

"Tank shock!!!"


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

A buddy of mine had been losing for over 3 months and then in the middle of yet another slaughterfest he quietly stepped out of the store, screamed his longs out and kicked the **** out of a garbage can....only to break his anckle in 3 places and lose the game.


Another real funny quote, tough to translate but here goes
'Man I wish my girlfriend could have seen that move, I'm sure see would really dig 40K then'


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

"aw Bugger it" seems to come up a lot when im playing

or

'ha ha ha take that you load of metal shit" as the necron lord goes down

or

"hahaha powned" as the monolith leaves the table after being shot down by a scout with rocket launcher.

or

"ah fuk it" as the necron lord gets back up with 3 wounds, again.

or

"he go BOOM" as mi predater annihilator kills something juicy!!


----------



## Sarigar (Dec 28, 2006)

Anything but a one. When the one comes up, my opponents have been known to get really pissed. Some actually think I have control over their dice rolls. I've been told on occassion not to utter those words when it comes to my oppponent making Terminator saves.


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>> Usually along the lines of " fuck sake, what a ****". Have also been known to say shady bastard alot when playing my mates undecided army.

Edit: Some words are just a bit too far Im afraid mate. Viscount Vash. Edit.


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

"Oh that's not good" as the terminators deep strike in to the enemy backfield.
"That's gonna leave a mark" usually anytime something gets hit with a really big gun, like a las cannon.


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

Edit: Some words are just a bit too far Im afraid mate. viscount Vash. Edit.[/quote]

>> My apologies mate, wont happen again.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

"Arr Dirty Fucker" and "Fuck a monkey" comes up a fair bit

Any line from the Prayer and final speech from The Boondock Saints leaves my mouth when ever anybody dies.

"Well that was a fucking waste of ...... points wasn't it". This one comes after the units which in the fluff kick total and utter ass but in the game get screwed over by anybody and everybody in close-combat and long range *cough* Inquistiors *cough*. Or miss every single shot they make when they are supposed to be the best shooters in the galaxy *cough* Vindacre Assassin *cough*. :evil: 

Plus every swear word known to man usually comes out of my mouth at some point :mrgreen:


----------



## Rahb (Mar 19, 2007)

Opponent: "Haha, I killed like.. 1/3 of that big mass of bugs."
Me: "I hope you brought a bucket."


Opponent: "Why does the old carnifex have this retarded-looking smile on his face?"
Me: "Well you see, he's imagining what it'd be like to take one of those jetbikes your Eldar use for a joy-ride. I can see it now, hes gunna claw that guy off in 1 swipe, grab the bike, proceed to sit on it, and then scoot it along with his feet like the Flintstones car, all the while making jet-bike sound effects."

Me: "Ok, how the fuck did that just happen. You mean to tell me that a damned Farseer went 5 turns with a Winged Tyrant of H2H DEATH, kill it, and survive with only to die to a pair of headbuts from my Zoanthrope!?"


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

"He go BOOM" often comes up when one or more of my lascannons chops through something juicy.

Or the often used "Fuck" by my opponents as my termies leave the field littered in bodies.

and the rather funny looking WOW on their faces when Kayvaan Shrike goes through approximately 20 necrons in 3 turns, and then turns to face the lord and BOOM lord is over and not coming back. To give you an idea of what it was like, we left the bodies on the battlefield, so there was about a 3 inch radius of dead necrons surrounding shrike at the end of the battle and him on 1 wound :mrgreen: 

or the shocked and dismayed look :shock: when the Monolith deepstrikes, only to kill nothing and be blown up by a scout with rocket launcher.

or the great "Ahh fuck it" as the terminators rip through yet another lot guys with their 8 str 6 rending shots only to be folowed by 3 storm bolters and then the charge, with 12 str 8 powerfist attacks :twisted: i am so evil  

i remember when one terminator blew up one predator, turned around the next turn, blew up the next, then marched round the corner, shot down 2 marines and then ran into the remaning 6, carved up three of them, next turn, takes down 2. the remaining 1 fails its leadership, runs and get shot down 

and all this time shrike has ripped his way through a fully complemented Tau HQ squad


----------

